# Alex Heppelmann - The Fundamentals of Orchestration - YouTube



## Markrs (May 22, 2021)

It is amazing how much great content you can now find on YouTube to help you with Composition and Orchestration. A new discovery for me is Alex Heppelmann. He is relatively new to creating YouTube videos, so if you like the content be great if you gave him a like and subscribe.


----------



## maree (May 22, 2021)

really useful and interesting! thank you!


----------



## Markrs (May 28, 2021)

Part 2 of the video tutorial on Orchestrating a Melody by Alex. Very much worth a watch if you are interested in learning about Orchestration.


----------



## borisb2 (May 30, 2021)

Really nice and detailed series ..looking forward to the next one


----------



## PeterN (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.

Rhetorical question, are paid courses even needed anymore. Is there anything out there that cant be picked up from searching Youtube today - probably not.

For a chronoligical approach maybe a paid course would make sense - that being said - they can also limit creativity by giving too narrow space for the un-knowing. Its great to hear compositions where you hear the composer didnt follow the set norms, abnd has not taken a course (fuc.s up tempo, throws in wrong instrument etc - refreshing like a lemon juice).

*Sorry taking it out of context. Thanks again for vids, time to take a look.*


----------



## Yogevs (May 30, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Rhetorical question, are paid courses even needed anymore. Is there anything out there that cant be picked up from searching Youtube today - probably not.
> 
> ...


I would agree. And that I probably why I don't spend money on those (with one exception of the Orchestration Recipes one which I consider more as a fun activity than a course and it's cheap!)


----------



## PeterN (May 30, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> I would agree. And that I probably why I don't spend money on those (with one exception of the Orchestration Recipes one which I consider more as a fun activity than a course and it's cheap!)


The Orchestrastion Recipes course was needed, and it was 10 years late. The old school composers resisted it, until the dam broke, and the crystal water rushed out. You could see a rainbow in the sky when the dam broke - and according to legend - peach trees started sprouting flowers even it was mid winter.

Heres waiting for it to build up to its full glory.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 30, 2021)

I'm glad to see there's some interest in these videos! I'll try to upload at least once per week. I'm also working on a Fundamentals of Harmony series, which will be based on a course I taught at a University a few years ago.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 7, 2021)

New video from Alex - From Piano to Strings


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 7, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Is there anything out there that cant be picked up from searching Youtube today - probably not.


You won't find much on the EIS system..


----------



## Gene Pool (Jun 7, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Is there anything out there that cant be picked up from searching Youtube today - probably not.


Lots. Anything beyond the introductory level.


----------



## borisb2 (Jun 7, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> Lots. Anything beyond the introductory level.


Alan Belkins free courses on YT being an impressive exception


----------



## PeterN (Jun 8, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> Lots. Anything beyond the introductory level.


You may be right.

Same goes for mixing and composing chords in general. Many Youtube creators are parroting each other. Dont want to complain though, still thankful they are out there.

Like Wikipedia - if you really want to learn something - you dont pick that up from Wikipedia.

(Sorry OP, it too a bit turn here from the post)


----------



## Markrs (Jun 14, 2021)

New video by Alex (@A.Heppelmann) this time an looking the history of woodwinds and then specific information on various types of flute.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Rich4747 (Jun 19, 2021)

Excellent channel!


----------



## Artemi (Jun 19, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> Lots. Anything beyond the introductory level.


Not to be offtopic but I'm interested which ones do you mean?


----------



## Gene Pool (Jun 21, 2021)

Artemi said:


> Not to be offtopic but I'm interested which ones do you mean?


Sorry but it’s too involved and sensitive a subject for this forum and I can't elaborate without trespassing onto sacred cow territory so it’s best just to leave it at that. Thanks.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Jul 5, 2021)

From Piano to Winds​


----------



## Markrs (Jul 14, 2021)

From Piano to Strings and Woodwinds


----------



## Markrs (Aug 10, 2021)

The Orchestral Brass: Introduction


----------



## Markrs (Aug 16, 2021)

The Orchestral Horns


----------



## Markrs (Aug 19, 2021)

The Orchestral Trumpets


----------



## Markrs (Aug 25, 2021)

The Orchestral Low Brass


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks again for posting, Mark! Pretty soon I'll be getting to full orchestra stuff!


----------



## Markrs (Sep 1, 2021)

Orchestrating a Brass Melody


----------



## LinearZero (Sep 6, 2021)

Glad I came across this, will have a listen


----------



## Markrs (Sep 10, 2021)

Piano to Brass




https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PBhpC_1RfordSB9EXwvqV159R2vnAAtp/view?usp=drivesdk (MIDI, MXML and Audio)


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 10, 2021)

Quality videos, I can Imagine the hard work and talent that goes into making these videos. Bravo for sharing!


----------



## David Lee-Michaels (Sep 10, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Thanks again for posting, Mark! Pretty soon I'll be getting to full orchestra stuff!


Dude your Youtube channel needs more subs, this has really helped with orchestral arrangement for me.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Piano to Brass
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PBhpC_1RfordSB9EXwvqV159R2vnAAtp/view?usp=drivesdk (MIDI, MXML and Audio)


The download files are a great addition.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 11, 2021)

David Lee-Michaels said:


> Dude your Youtube channel needs more subs, this has really helped with orchestral arrangement for me.


Thanks David, I'm so glad that the channel is helping people learn!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 11, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> The download files are a great addition.


I didn't really know what files people would want, so I included as much as I could! I'll probably include the actual Cubase and Dorico project files in the future as well.


----------



## Gil (Sep 11, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> I didn't really know what files people would want, so I included as much as I could! I'll probably include the actual Cubase and Dorico project files in the future as well.


Hello @A.Heppelmann,

First things first, thanks a lot for your great videos! 
I put a +1 on sharing the the Dorico file!

Thanks again!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 11, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello @A.Heppelmann,
> 
> First things first, thanks a lot for your great videos!
> I put a +1 on sharing the the Dorico file!
> ...


Would having the Dorico file for this last video help?


----------



## RonV (Sep 11, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> I didn't really know what files people would want, so I included as much as I could! I'll probably include the actual Cubase and Dorico project files in the future as well.


Having the MXML file from Dorico is probably enough, especially to import an example into an existing project for reference, but the Dorico project file itself would be a nice choice also. Nice work also!


----------



## David Lee-Michaels (Sep 12, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Thanks David, I'm so glad that the channel is helping people learn!


Do you have or are you considering doing anything on instrument roles in the orchestra? I know you touched on it a little using manuscript examples in your videos but something a little more in-depth? For example if first chairs _typically_ play a melody or theme, what do the second chairs typically do? Do they harmonize with the first? Do they play the same theme? Do the viola's play the same an octave lower? e.t.c. If not do you have any recommended channels for that kind of information?

r.e I haven't seen the piano to "x" videos, just the orchestrating "X" videos so I'll have a look.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 12, 2021)

David Lee-Michaels said:


> Do you have or are you considering doing anything on instrument roles in the orchestra? I know you touched on it a little using manuscript examples in your videos but something a little more in-depth? For example if first chairs _typically_ play a melody or theme, what do the second chairs typically do? Do they harmonize with the first? Do they play the same theme? Do the viola's play the same an octave lower? e.t.c. If not do you have any recommended channels for that kind of information?
> 
> r.e I haven't seen the piano to "x" videos, just the orchestrating "X" videos so I'll have a look.


Hi David, I've done a little bit of that, but there's a lot more to come. I've only scratched the surface with these videos so far! I think the Piano to "X" videos touch on the topics you've mentioned a little bit, and I'll have a lot of piano to full orchestra videos very soon.


----------



## David Lee-Michaels (Sep 12, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Hi David, I've done a little bit of that, but there's a lot more to come. I've only scratched the surface with these videos so far! I think the Piano to "X" videos touch on the topics you've mentioned a little bit, and I'll have a lot of piano to full orchestra videos very soon.


AWESOME! Looking forward to it!


----------



## darcvision (Sep 19, 2021)

thank you very much for your video. your courses are remind me of adler orchestration book but more easy to learn especially for noob like me. btw, do you have any plan to create a video about orchestra percussion?


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 19, 2021)

darcvision said:


> thank you very much for your video. your courses are remind me of adler orchestration book but more easy to learn especially for noob like me. btw, do you have any plan to create a video about orchestra percussion?


Thanks! Yeah, I'm working on the percussion video now! It should be up online sometime next week.


----------



## Gil (Sep 19, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Would having the Dorico file for this last video help?


Hello Alex,
Sorry for the late reply: yes the Dorico file always help 
Thanks!
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## RonV (Sep 19, 2021)

Would also love the Dorico file from the Piano to Woodwinds and Strings. Some really lovely textures in there!


----------



## RonV (Sep 19, 2021)

I also see that you have a Patreon page for these lessons and files now. I'll have to check that out! This is as least as good as a lot of the other "paid" tutorials out there!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 19, 2021)

RonV said:


> I also see that you have a Patreon page for these lessons and files now. I'll have to check that out! This is as least as good as a lot of the other "paid" tutorials out there!


I just started the Patreon page a few days ago, and will start advertising on my channel soon. I'll be adding the midi / project files from previous videos over time. I already have all the Piano to Strings materials up there! I'll also be making a bunch of Piano to Orchestra videos in the near future, and patrons will actually be able to get those piano scores in advance of my orchestrations to practice themselves.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 22, 2021)

Orchestral Percussion


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Sep 28, 2021)

For those interested in this series, and all of the future videos I make (including more composition based videos), here's the link to my Patreon page: https://www.patreon.com/alexheppelmann

All future video materials will be on my page, and I've already added materials from Piano to Strings, and Piano to Winds. Thanks so much!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 8, 2022)

I was finally able to make an in-depth video on the harp. I think this could be a great resource if you want to write for the instrument but aren't sure how it all works. 

My next video will be about actually writing harp parts within a full orchestral texture.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for posting these videos!


----------



## BigMal (Mar 31, 2022)

Didn't know about this treasure trove of a channel - can't wait to dig into this. Thanks to Markrs for posting and updating, and to Alex for sharing a truly an impressive amount of educational material. I'm really starting to enjoy this, having whet my appetite with Orchestral Recipes - each new insight seems to open up a lot of possibilities - thanks so much!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 28, 2022)

What to do with Violas​


----------



## Markrs (May 5, 2022)

Composing Woodwind Runs (like John Williams)​


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 6, 2022)

Thanks for posting this, @Markrs! 

I'm looking for suggestions on specific orchestration topics like this to cover in future videos, so if anyone has ideas!!


----------



## axb312 (May 6, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Thanks for posting this, @Markrs!
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on specific orchestration topics like this to cover in future videos, so if anyone has ideas!!


If I may,


Brass and Woodwinds Flourishes Like John Powell.
Brass Chorale writing.
Slow/ Emotional String writing with lots of dramatic swells.
How to seamlessly pass off parts between sections (same instrument family/ different).
Dovetailing...
How to write and orchestrate great bass lines

These are some of things I'd be interested to learn about.

Thank you for all the great work and your time so far.


----------



## Gil (May 6, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Thanks for posting this, @Markrs!
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on specific orchestration topics like this to cover in future videos, so if anyone has ideas!!


Hello,
Thank you @A.Heppelmann for your fantastic videos!

Apart from the great suggestions above, one subject rarely discussed is crossover orchestration (i.e. an orchestra added to an existing music like a pop/rock/metal band).

A few examples:
- S&M by Metallica (arrangements by Michael Kamen)
- The Wall by Pink Floyd (arrangements by Michael Kamen)
- Death Cult Armageddon by Dimmu Borgir (arrangements by Gaute Storås)
- Symphonicities by Sting (arrangements by Rob Mathes, Steven Mercurio and David Hartley)

Thanks!
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 6, 2022)

axb312 said:


> If I may,
> 
> 
> Brass and Woodwinds Flourishes Like John Powell.
> ...


These are great ideas, thanks!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 6, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Thank you @A.Heppelmann for your fantastic videos!
> 
> Apart from the great suggestions above, one subject rarely discussed is crossover orchestration (i.e. an orchestra added to an existing music like a pop/rock/metal band).
> ...


That's a great idea -- I'll have to study up on those songs and arrangements


----------



## Gil (May 7, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> That's a great idea -- I'll have to study up on those songs and arrangements


Thanks!
As some tracks are rock only, here's a track selection including orchestra per album:

- Master of Puppets - Metallica : Band + Orchestra - Orchestra only
- Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - Band + Orchestra - Orchestra only (low quality) - Orchestra only (high quality but not all the song)
- Progenies of the Great Apocalypse - Dimmu Borgir - Band + Orchestra - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQSFpKG1les (Orchestra only)
- Russian - Sting

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## osum (May 7, 2022)

Gil said:


> Thanks!
> As some tracks are rock only, here's a track selection including orchestra per album:
> 
> - Master of Puppets - Metallica : Band + Orchestra - Orchestra only
> ...


Great idea, would love to see that!


----------



## Imfnielson (May 7, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> I'm glad to see there's some interest in these videos! I'll try to upload at least once per week. I'm also working on a Fundamentals of Harmony series, which will be based on a course I taught at a University a few years ago.


What Vst libraries do you use please?


----------



## PedroPH (May 7, 2022)

Imfnielson said:


> What Vst libraries do you use please?


The perennial question. 😂


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 7, 2022)

Imfnielson said:


> What Vst libraries do you use please?


My main orchestral VSTs are the Berlin libraries from Orchestral Tools, but I sprinkle in a few others


----------



## Markrs (May 12, 2022)

Understanding String Harmonics​


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Understanding String Harmonics​



Thanks, @Markrs! And thanks to @Jett Hitt for suggesting I make this video a few months ago.


----------



## Markrs (May 12, 2022)

Alex, Tzigane by Ravel is new to me, but just the small amount you played sounded really good


----------



## A.Heppelmann (May 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Alex, Tzigane by Ravel is new to me, but just the small amount you played sounded really good


It's a great piece, with an extremely difficult violin part!


----------



## axb312 (May 17, 2022)

I'd also be interested in a series on converting a simple idea into a full track/ piece if you're up for it...


----------

